# The Holographic Universe



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

awesome, thanks psilo!!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I read a book called "The Holographic Universe" several years ago and found it quite interesting. Another book that I discovered around the same time was "The Holotropic Mind." Back when I used to read, I loved this sort of thing. Thanks for reminding me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)




----------

